# Mon Macbook pro fait un bruit bizarre quand je le bouge...



## Tin4 (30 Mars 2013)

Boujour, donc voilà, depuis hier, mon Macbook Pro fait un bruit bizarre quand je le bouge. J'ai fait une mise à jour de mon OS X... c'est le seul événement ressent qui pourrait peut-être expliquer ce bruit...? Alors, j'ai cherché à comprendre et j'ai trouvé plusieurs personnes à qui s'est arrivé cependant, eux entendent un *click* quand moi jentends une espèce de *vremmm*(comme un ventilateur soudain) un au côté droit du clavier...  et si je bouge mon ordi sans cesse, le bruit se fait entendre sans  arrêt, mais une fois reposé ou si jarrête de le bouger, plus aucun  bruit... j'ai mon Macbook depuis à peu prêt 4 mois... et mise a part ça, tout va bien... simplement je minquiète parce que personne ne semble entendre le même bruit que moi... Ils entendent un *click* et apparemment c'est le *capteur de mouvement brusque* et parce que mon ordi est plus récent, j'ai cru que peut être cétait ça mais que le bruit différait seulement, j'ai alors cherché à désactiver le capteur pour voir si on l'entendait encore... et oui c'est le cas... alors je doute que ce soit ça... Merci de votre aide...!


----------



## lejoss (30 Mars 2013)

J'aurais tendance à te répondre "ne le secoue pas !". On ordinateur portable équipé d'un disque à plateaux n'est pas un shaker  mais je doute que cela t'apporte une réponse satisfaisante. Désolé...


----------



## occamac (30 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

En considérant que le bruit vient comme vous le décrivez du côté droit du clavier il s'agit sûrement du disque dur. A noter que déplacer un disque dur en activité est déconseillé étant donné que celui-ci est ultra sensible.

La première chose à faire ici est de sauvegarder vos données sur un disque externe au cas où le problème devriendrait plus grave.

N'hésitez pas à nous contacter si le problème devient plus gênant, il faudra alors sûrement envisager le remplacement de votre disque (à vérifier sur devis).

Cordialement.


----------



## Tox (30 Mars 2013)

Et voilà du démarchage sur forum... Après le téléphone, pourquoi pas 

Un disque dur qui devient bruyant est souvent synonyme d'enquiquinements. C'est pour cette raison que, bruit ou pas, il faut faire des sauvegardes.

Si problème il y a, ce Mac semble récent (4 mois) et devrait alors faire l'objet d'une prise en charge par Apple.

Donc, une bonne sauvegarde et prendre contact avec le SAV si la machine est toujours sous garantie.


----------



## VeryBigBro (31 Mars 2013)

Est-ce que, par le plus grand des zazar, tu aurais un cd qui tourne au moment des bruits?


----------



## Tin4 (1 Avril 2013)

VeryBigBro a dit:


> Est-ce que, par le plus grand des zazar, tu aurais un cd qui tourne au moment des bruits?



Non je n'est pas de cd dans mon lecteur..


----------

